# burstner 748 rear bumper parts



## dave-rsvr (Aug 8, 2010)

i need to get a couple of the little round things that are on the side of the rear bumper,i think they are coversor something.i spoke to adealer who said you can only buy the complete bumper which is about £800-£900 has anybody bought these bits or know if you can get them,
thanks
dave


----------



## panda54 (May 15, 2007)

dave, you have a PM, alex


----------



## goldfinch (Oct 21, 2007)

*burstner 748 bumper parts*

hi dave that seems alot of money, is that supply and fit? i do think you can get a better price than that. I got my bumper done by cotswold motor caravans great job done,but about the gromit that cover the srew holes,if that what you mean ;you can order with them aswell.good luck


----------



## dave-rsvr (Aug 8, 2010)

Alex,pm replied.
and yes i think they cover the screw holes at the side


----------

